# Grinder upgrade?



## PGT (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi guys, Does anybody know anything about Lelit Fred grinders. I'm thinking of getting a La Pavoni Lever machine and read somewhere that my current Iberital Mc2 might not be up to the job.


----------

